# Lion brand outlet studio in Colonie New York



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, has anyone been to the Lion Brand Outlet Studio in Colonie N.Y.?
I am planning on going in September and wondered if it is worth the detour in my trip.
Thanks much


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> Hi, has anyone been to the Lion Brand Outlet Studio in Colonie N.Y.?
> I am planning on going in September and wondered if it is worth the detour in my trip.
> Thanks much


i have been there only once wasnt real impressed lots & lots of different yarns but also very pricey a small area in the back has discounted yarn say like 3 skeins for $6.99 now i havent been there in like 6 months so who knows!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

My impression from their website is that it is not an outlet store (ie, not a discount outlet) but a full store with all their brands and colors. So if you're going for a bargain, it might not fulfill that desire. If you are going to see everything, then it would.

http://www.lionbrand.com/colonie.html

Not sure when you are going, but be aware they are closed Saturdays. (I wouldn't expect that and I'd be sad if I found out after traveling)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In the years since I moved from NYC to Montreal, I've passed by Colonie many times. I love the look of the double bridges as the I-87 crosses the river. Now, next time we go that way, I think I'll try to convince my darling to turn off and visit the mall ... and the Lion Brand store.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

If it stocks everything it would be good fun to look. If you saw something you liked you could check out online prices before buying.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I had an early morning flight out of Albany NY and decided to stay overnight to avoid the two hour drive in the AM. So, on my way I stopped at the store. It's overwhelming with all their inventory but no real bargains. The back had several rows of yarns packaged in 3s. I had to buy something but didn't really feel like I got a big bargain. But I did get a manicure a few stores down .


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Have not been to the one in NY but have gone to the one in North Jersey. It was nice and I got some incredible deals. They had a computer station where you could look for a pattern and they would print it off for you right there so you could get the yarn for it. I worked in reverse to find a pattern that I like with a yarn I had to have. Hope you let us know how it went if you decide to stop in. Happy shopping.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been to the one in NJ too. It was a good trip with some good deals. If the one in Colonie is like that I would enjoy the 1.5 hr. trip up.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I was there on Monday and it was just the clerk who was crocheting something and sitting right in front of the computer. I looked around, saw a very neat display of Lion Brand yarn, even the "clearance" of 3 packs. But the clerk was definitely NOT helpful...and the first time I went the same experience with a different clerk. 

Yarns are not significantly discounted but it is a good place to look for larger quantities of specialized Lion Yarn Brand yarns. And the printing of the patterns is a lovely feature.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Albany store is a full retail store. It is in a little strip mall off Rt 155. If it weren't for a friend who lives in the area, I never would have found it without a GPS.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lo'L said:


> Hi, has anyone been to the Lion Brand Outlet Studio in Colonie N.Y.?
> I am planning on going in September and wondered if it is worth the detour in my trip.
> Thanks much


My daughter lives very near this shop. I went there one time and never went back! I found nothing unique or interesting. I would NOT recommend that anyone plan to go out of their way to visit this storefront. Your time will be better spent if you just continue your trip. That's just my opinion, and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> If it stocks everything, it would be good fun to look. If you saw something you liked, you could check out online prices before buying.


And this activity is ringing the death knell of the brick-and-mortar yarn shops. Not that I'm against the attitude. As in all things, the dollar is what rules.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And this activity is ringing the death knell of the brick-and-mortar yarn shops. Not that I'm against the attitude. As in all things, the dollar is what rules.


Same thing is happening with book stores. I'll admit I've been guilty of finding a book in the store, finding it on Amazon for significantly less and ordering it. The issue is how much less it is online. If it's pretty similar, or just a couple dollars, I'll buy it in store. But when talking $5-10 cheaper, my wallet speaks first before my local loyalty. (although when it makes sense, we do try to buy local)


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> Have not been to the one in NY but have gone to the one in North Jersey. It was nice and I got some incredible deals. They had a computer station where you could look for a pattern and they would print it off for you right there so you could get the yarn for it. I worked in reverse to find a pattern that I like with a yarn I had to have. Hope you let us know how it went if you decide to stop in. Happy shopping.


I Loved the one in New jersey!!! since our son is moving further north in Vermont, we have a NEW route to travel and it just happens to pass Colonie NY! Think I will stop, even if the bargains are scarce...


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Carolt01 said:


> My daughter lives very near this shop. I went there one time and never went back! I found nothing unique or interesting. I would NOT recommend that anyone plan to go out of their way to visit this storefront. Your time will be better spent if you just continue your trip. That's just my opinion, and I'm sticking to it


Thank you! I love honesty, and find all knitters and crocheters to be thus!
Still might stop, since it is on my way to our son's new home. What the heck, I'll get out of the car... it is a long trip from Ohio! haha


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

i knit said:


> i have been there only once wasnt real impressed lots & lots of different yarns but also very pricey a small area in the back has discounted yarn say like 3 skeins for $6.99 now i havent been there in like 6 months so who knows!


I appreciate your input! thank you! Since it's on our way to Vermont from Ohio, will stop anyhow... worse scenario, I won't find any yarn I can't live without.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> My impression from their website is that it is not an outlet store (ie, not a discount outlet) but a full store with all their brands and colors. So if you're going for a bargain, it might not fulfill that desire. If you are going to see everything, then it would.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/colonie.html
> 
> Not sure when you are going, but be aware they are closed Saturdays. (I wouldn't expect that and I'd be sad if I found out after traveling)


Thanks Much!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In the years since I moved from NYC to Montreal, I've passed by Colonie many times. I love the look of the double bridges as the I-87 crosses the river. Now, next time we go that way, I think I'll try to convince my darling to turn off and visit the mall ... and the Lion Brand store.


well Hello, Jessica-Jean! we've chatted before, long time ago! You were very helpful with a sticky little pattern!

Will post back and let you know how the store is. It is on the way to our son's new home way up in Vermont, on the border of Canada. 

Laney aka lo'l


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> If it stocks everything it would be good fun to look. If you saw something you liked you could check out online prices before buying.


Good thought, thanks! will post report after I get back,end of next month.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> I had an early morning flight out of Albany NY and decided to stay overnight to avoid the two hour drive in the AM. So, on my way I stopped at the store. It's overwhelming with all their inventory but no real bargains. The back had several rows of yarns packaged in 3s. I had to buy something but didn't really feel like I got a big bargain. But I did get a manicure a few stores down .


Gonna give it a shot anyhow, thanks!


----------



## April4164 (Apr 21, 2014)

Be sure to visit Trumpet Hill Yarn store just a very short distance around the corner. Very friendly and helpful lys. www.trumpethill.com


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Well Ladies,

my grand idea of going to the Lion Brand store in Colonie New York, went out the window.

Our route changed and so did our time frame. 

Another time perhaps!
Thanks again for all the great input!!!
Laney in Ohio aka lo'l


----------

